

Show HN: Bookwork.in, a place for old fashioned book lovers - amitu
http://bookwork.in

======
septerr
Received a 500 error when searching for a book.

Is this targeted at people in India? Wondering because of the .in domain. It
is a really good idea for a place like India where the public library system
is not that great. I grew up there and the way I was able to read books mostly
was by borrowing from friends whose parents or grandparents had built up a
collection.

